# It was shades of "A Christmas Story"



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

I think Ms. Debbie got one of these early on, shortly after her interview with the renowned and inestimable Robin Lee made the annoucement that a secret new plane was on the horizon.

Even though you're on the ranch, keep an eye out for those @#$%& Bumpuses' and their pack of flea-bitten hounds!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

That's what I'm talking about. Veritas IS a quality plane. And yes, they are set up very well, right out of the factory. I've taken the blades out of the new ones I have and just touched them on the buffing wheel, mostly for my piece of mind, and they work great. Let us know how the tenons come out.


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Congrats on the win. No worries about shooting your eye out, either.


----------



## Bob42 (Jan 9, 2008)

Great win!!

I hope you enjoy the prize. 
Now you have to make something for your wife to show her how a new tool can make things better.


----------



## thewoodwhisperer (Dec 11, 2006)

One of my absolute favorite movies ever!! Glad you are enjoying the plane my friend!


----------



## MikeLingenfelter (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm glad the prize went to a real hand tool user! I loved your "A Christmas Story" reference. Have you read Jean Shepherd's short stories that the movie was based on? If you haven't you really need to. His books are even funnier! Particularly "Wanda Hickey's Night of Golden Memories: And Other Disasters", which I think has all of the stories that made up the movie.


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Well done Texas. Great prize.


----------



## ChicoWoodnut (Dec 15, 2007)

Nice score Tex,

I saw one of those for the first time in the Christmas flyer from LV. I started thinking about how much I use my 78 (occasionally). Then I thought about how my 78 is not an ambidextrous tool and how clever it was of LV to make both left and right handed varieties. Then I looked at the next page and thought about how much I would rather have that medium shoulder plane and how I already have a 78.

BTW, I don't know how you can maintain your galoot image having that new fangled tool around so I'm gonna make you an offer that will allow you to redeem it.

Wanna trade for a 78?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Tex;

Congrats on the win, and a very good review.

Bravo.

Lee


----------



## FloridaUFGator (May 31, 2007)

Hey, congrats on the win. What a awesome score! I can say that because the LOML bought me both planes (left and right) for my birthday. I couldn't have said it better myself. These planes are solid and ready to go right out of the box. Man do they feel good in your hands. I really believe I can rip out a rabbet (or two) with one of these faster (and cleaner and more accurate) than I could having to swap out my table saw blade with my dado. And of course the side benefit - shavings instead of dust (always a good thing). I love sweeping up savings at the end of the day instead of vacuuming up dust.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

Lee Valley has always made quality products, and their service is great too! A good company to do business with and all of their stuff is usually worth every penny spent!!!
Congrats on the tool, and enjoy using it.
CB


----------



## NeanderthalStPaul (Jan 9, 2009)

My girlfriend bought me a pair of these for Christmas after seeing a Lee Valley catalog in my place. It was a shot in the dark, but I am a happy man. They work incredibly well.


----------

